# Star Wars tv shows



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, for a while now we've been hearing rumors about a live action Star wars show, to keep the franchise going after episode three. Here's the scoop on it, from The Maker himself George Lucas at Celebration 3. 
There will be more Star Wars: Clone Wars cartoons on Cartoon Network. They will now be a half hour long.  (hope you've all seen the first two seasons, they are the best SW action to come along in a long time.)

And, here is the big one...there will be a live action series (at least it's planned as a live action, it could end up animated) set between epidoes 3 and 4, that will showcase established minor charaters and all new characters.
Lucasfilm is looking for a 100 episode commitment ( As a frame of reference Hercules:The Legendary Journies, on of my favorite shows ever ran 100 episodes and was on for 5 and a half seasons) and production will not begin until there is a full season of scripts approved. Looks to be about two years away at this point.

And the Star Wars Saga in 3D is still a possibility.


----------

